# Problem mit TV Empfang, PC ~> TV per HDMI Bildaussetzer



## KaiserKoenig (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich wende mich mit einem ''merkwürdigen'' Problem zu euch. Es sind mehrere Probleme, aber ich vermute, dass es die selbe Ursache ist!

Ich besitze einen SAT-Anschluss + SKY Festplattenreceiver. Angeschlossen ist alles an einem Samsung TV. Am TV hängt an HDMI Port 1 der Receiver, an HDMI Port 2 der PC und an HDMI Port 3 die PS3 dran.

Wenn ich nun TV schaue habe ich keine Probleme beim Empfang (Bis auf SKY 3D, da bekomme ich kein Signal). Sobald ich aber das HDMI Kabel vom PC oder aber den Netzteilanschluss vom PC rausstecke, habe ich auf KEINEM Sender mehr ein Signal!

Wenn ich am PC arbeite/spiele dann habe ich Gelegentlich Bildaussetzer von mehreren Sekunden (Meistens wenn ein Lichtschalter betätigt wird). Spannungsversorgung oder Störungen im Stromnetz schließe ich fast aus, da die Sachen an einer USV hängen (TV, PC).

Trotzdem habe ich bis jetzt folgendes probiert:

- Andere Steckdose getestet
- Andere Steckerleisten getestet
- TV und PC an der selben Steckerleiste bzw. getrennt voneinander getestet
- Anderes HDMI Kabel getestet

Bisher konnte ich noch keine Lösung des Problemes finden. Meine Vermutung liegt jedoch am SAT-Kabel. Bis zur Schüssel sind es nur 12m weg.  Der Aufbau sieht folgendermaßen aus:

SAT-Schüssel > QUAD LNB > Receiver > TV

Entweder liegt es am kurzen Weg oder das ein Masseanschluss fehlt. Ich denke nämlich, dass durch das HDMI Kabel vom PC bzw durch den Netzanschlussstecker ein Strom fließt (Man hört es beim an und abstecken).

Was könnte ich noch testen, oder benötige ich evtl. sogar noch zusätliche Bauteile in der SAT-Anlage?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## RobinsonC (13. Februar 2016)

Das Ziel sollte es ein, dass die Primärfunktionen des Fernsehrs zunächst korrekt konfiguriert/installiert sind. TV und SAT. Dabei auch die HDMI-Kabel testen. Vielleicht liegt es nicht nur an Masse, sondern auch am richtigen HDMI-Kabel? 
Letzters hatte ich jüngst erfahren und auch schon gedacht, dass der Meister Eder seinen Pumuckel bei mir abholen solle. Bild- und Tonaussetzer. HDMI mal rein, mal raus, mal Stromstecker raus usw. Am Ende lag es an einem vom Hersteller mitgelieferten HDMI-Kabel, dass für die Übertragung für HD Standarte nicht geeignet ist.  Die Lösung meines Problems war ein Kabel, welches für den HD-Standart tauglich ist. 

mfG


----------



## floppyexe (14. Februar 2016)

Zu deinem Problem 1 kann ich sagen: Lindy HDMI-CEC-Less Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Lies dir mal das durch: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consumer_Electronics_Control

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Habe mir dann einen HDMI Adapter female/male gekauft- eingestöpselt und alles war gut. Bei diesem Adapter ist Pin 13 blind gelegt. Dieser Pin ist für die Weiterleitung des Schaltsignals zuständig.


----------



## KaiserKoenig (14. Februar 2016)

RobinsonC schrieb:


> Das Ziel sollte es ein, dass die Primärfunktionen des Fernsehrs zunächst korrekt konfiguriert/installiert sind. TV und SAT. Dabei auch die HDMI-Kabel testen. Vielleicht liegt es nicht nur an Masse, sondern auch am richtigen HDMI-Kabel?
> Letzters hatte ich jüngst erfahren und auch schon gedacht, dass der Meister Eder seinen Pumuckel bei mir abholen solle. Bild- und Tonaussetzer. HDMI mal rein, mal raus, mal Stromstecker raus usw. Am Ende lag es an einem vom Hersteller mitgelieferten HDMI-Kabel, dass für die Übertragung für HD Standarte nicht geeignet ist.  Die Lösung meines Problems war ein Kabel, welches für den HD-Standart tauglich ist.
> 
> mfG



Habe bereits andere HDMI-Kabel getestet, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Denke mal es liegt leider nicht am HDMI-Kabel selbst



floppyexe schrieb:


> Zu deinem Problem 1 kann ich sagen: Lindy HDMI-CEC-Less Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> Lies dir mal das durch: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consumer_Electronics_Control
> 
> Das Problem hatte ich auch. Habe mir dann einen HDMI Adapter female/male gekauft- eingestöpselt und alles war gut. Bei diesem Adapter ist Pin 13 blind gelegt. Dieser Pin ist für die Weiterleitung des Schaltsignals zuständig.



Danke für den Tipp, werde das mal probieren und dann Rückmeldung geben ob es funktioniert hat!


----------



## KaiserKoenig (19. Februar 2016)

Kurze Rückmeldung: Hab jetzt seit 2 Tagen den Adapter im Einsatz und bisher hatte ich gar keine Probleme mehr! Werde das jetzt weiter beobachten und mich dann nochmal hier melden.


----------

